
Armok Vision – A Dwarf Fortress Unity3D frontend - outworlder
https://www.patreon.com/japamala?ty=h
======
d4rkph1b3r
Assuming this guy's legit, has a good demo/working code, this seems like it's
just begging for an angel investor to make a move here. He's saying he can
work on the game for $230 a _month_. Someone with a marketing/business
background and some money to spend could conceivably fund this guy perpetually
and work on some sort of monetization.

~~~
Japa
'This Guy' here. This comment made me create an account and clear some things
up. 1\. It's not a full game, just a mod for Dwarf Fortress, and will never be
monetized. All releases have been, and willbe, free. 2\. I work on it anyway.
The 230 a month is just the point where it beats out my day job in terms of
monthly income. Nothing more, nothing less. I don't plan on quitting that job,
even if that milestone is reached, if for no other reason than the fact that I
need to regularly leave the house to avoid going stir crazy.

------
thorn
Awesome job. Sometimes I think why am I not doing something like too. I am fan
of DF and always wondered if there would be some visual 3d interface to the
game.

------
hobs
What a cool interface, I love DF and I would love to see what this guy can do.
Ill throw him a few bucks on the github and screenshots alone.

